# how high is too much fat in dog food?



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I notice stella and chewy's and ziwipeak dehyrade have lots of fat compared to kibbles and some frozen raw


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

The fat content is higher I had not noticed that before. I hope someone has an opinion on the amount of fat that is heathy. 27% does seem high!


----------



## Kirby's mom (Apr 11, 2012)

Cookie, my 1.5 yr female started developing bloody diarrhea after she ate Stella and Chewy for 2 weeks. She walked around with her back hunched and lost some weight. She used to weigh close to 4 pounds but is now 3.5 pounds. I took her off this food and put her on The Honest Kitchen Zeal because I heard that it is good for sensitive tummy. As soon as I changed her food, her diarrhea stopped and she had perfect stool, although it was 3 times more than usual. It's been a week since I changed her food and she is finally herself again, playful and happy. She also would not touch any liver and if she did, she would have diarrhea. I'm thinking she is sensitive to food that is rich. I noticed that Stella and chewy freeze dried lamb fat content is very high, compared to Zeal, which cookie is eating right now. I guess every dog is different and we just have to find out what is suitable for that individual dog. I have 2 other chis, and they are not as sensitive as Cookie.


----------

